# Review: Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega (Outdoor Beamshots)



## RichS (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I got my FM Deep M*g reflector and dropped it in...the first thing I noticed was the beautiful polished SMO reflector was pristine, and fit my Mag like a glove. It dropped right in, and the stock bezel screwed right on. 

That ugly batwing beam pattern...gone forever!! Even with the SMO reflector, it totally turned that crazy shaped hot-spot into a perfectly round circle. The beam pattern it gave my Mag85 reminded me of my Deree DBS - very defined, perfectly cutout hotspot and bright sidespill.

Then I took it outside - I must say my initial impressions were that it threw way better than it did with the stock-sized, Litho LOP reflector. It just had that laser beam look to it, and it lit up a treeline way in the distance.

So I set up my camera, and did a quick shootout between my new FM Deep reflector and my Litho LOP reflector. I used manual settings, with a 3 second exposure, daylight white balance, ISO 200 on a Fuji F30

Here we go:

*Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega*











*Fivemega Deep Reflector installed*





*Litho LOP Reflector Installed*
*



*


*Target - Tree at 175 Yards (525 Feet)*

*Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega installed*
*



*


*Litho LOP Reflector Installed*
*



*


*Same images cropped close in to the target:*

*Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega installed*
*



*


*Litho LOP Reflector Installed*
*



*


*Here are animated Gifs for better comparison*
*(Unfortunately I couldn't add text in this version. But it's pretty obvious the more narrow beam is the FM reflector)*

*Uncropped:*

*



*

*Cropped*

*



*

*Here is a super-close crop of the hot spot:*

*FM Deep M*G.............Litho LOP............... Animated Gif*
*









*

My impressions: This is another quality item from Fivemega, as always. I must say that I was surprised when I was doing the beamshots, that after putting the Litho reflector back on and going outside, I was expecting to see a lot less throw from the Litho reflector in comparison. I was surprised that it seemed to light the target up as well as the FM Deep reflector. Prior to doing a direct comparison, the throwy nature of the FM deep reflector made it seem like it had much more reach than the stock-sized reflector. It is clear in the beamshots that the FM reflector does take some of the spill on the outskirts of the stock-sized reflector and bring it in closer, but it looks like it is putting the extra lumens back into the spill beam closer to the center of the beam, but not to the hotspot. But these are only my observations from this shootout - your experience may be different.

If you are looking for a solution to clean up your Mag85 beam profile and give you a nice round hotspot - then this does that beautifully. It provides a very nice beam pattern while allowing you to use a SMO reflector. If you are only wanting to get more throw out of your Mag85 than you're getting with your stock-sized reflector, my beamshot comparison doesn't conclusively show that this will provide a large gain in that area.

*UPDATE:* Mudman CJ posted that he saw a substantial improvement in throw on his Mag11, that was measured on a light meter to be 16,000 Lux greater with the FM Deep reflector than with the stock-sized SMO. This is a 53% increase in throw!! This may be due in part to the smaller filiment of the WA1111 vs. the Mag85. Also - as I don't have a light meter there may also be some level improvement in the Mag85 Lux that just isn't easily discernable with my eye or camera, so bear this in mind. Now I know there are a lot of Mag85 owners out there that bought an FM Deep reflector - do any of you have a light meter that can test this??

-Rich


----------



## farmall (Aug 29, 2009)

Great review.

Thanks


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2009)

Great review-love those beamshots!:twothumbs


----------



## Joe_torch (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice beam shots & thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

I do see a brighter hot spot of the deep reflector. Maybe if you try to lit up a more distant object, the difference would be more observable.

Joe


----------



## Dioni (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice shots. Good performance of Litho reflector too, both are excellent.

Thanks Rich!


----------



## RichS (Aug 30, 2009)

Joe_torch said:


> Nice beam shots & thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do see a brighter hot spot of the deep reflector. Maybe if you try to lit up a more distant object, the difference would be more observable.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the nice comments. 

Joe_torch - I couldn't see the difference in the hot spot intensity you referred to, so I did a very close crop of the hot spot area and included it in the OP. I put it in an animated GIF for a closer comparison. I still don't see it - I just think the two hot spots are lighting up slightly different portions of the target tree.


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 30, 2009)

I have only tried my V2 SMO Deep FM reflector with the 1111 bulb, and the hotspot intensity increased noticeably. I took Lux measurements, and with a SMO KD reflector the Lux was 30k @ 1m but with the V2 SMO deep FM reflector the result was 46k @ 1m. My meter tops out at 40k, so the deep reflector measurement was taken at 5m and calculated back to 1m for comparison. Both setups used the same bulb on the same cells (AW C cells). I am more than willing to bet that the result is not the same with the 1185 though, due to the longer filament.


----------



## RichS (Aug 30, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> I have only tried my V2 SMO Deep FM reflector with the 1111 bulb, and the hotspot intensity increased noticeably. I took Lux measurements, and with a SMO KD reflector the Lux was 30k @ 1m but with the V2 SMO deep FM reflector the result was 46k @ 1m. My meter tops out at 40k, so the deep reflector measurement was taken at 5m and calculated back to 1m for comparison. Both setups used the same bulb on the same cells (AW C cells). I am more than willing to bet that the result is not the same with the 1185 though, due to the longer filament.


Good to know CJ, thanks for the info. I really wish I had a light meter to compare more scientifically. Would you happen to have a Mag85 you can test it with? If not - you need to build one! Every true incan guy should a Mag85!  

Anyway....you could be right about the longer filament being the issue here. The only odd thing is, the FM reflector still does provide a perfect - and much smaller hotspot with the 1185 bulb. You would think that would also make it more intense.


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 30, 2009)

As you know, it is difficult to accurately compare light intensities with the eye. It probably is somewhat brighter with the deep reflector. And I do have an 1185 light, but it is a Megalennium with an M6 head. The hotspot is big and beautiful. :twothumbs But, I do not have a Mag host that can accommodate the 1185 bulb, so I am afraid I cannot provide the requested light intensity measurements. :sigh:


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone have comparison shots between the SMO and VLOP Deep [email protected] reflectors? lovecpf


----------



## RichS (Aug 31, 2009)

I updated the OP with information on the Mag11. Initially I had assumed there would be similar results with the WA1111, but that is not the case. The following information was added: 

Mudman CJ indicated that he that he saw a sustantial improvement in throw on his Mag11, that was measured on a light meter to be 16,000 Lux greater with the FM Deep reflector than with the stock-sized SMO. This is a 53% increase in throw!! This may be due in part to the smaller filiment of the WA1111 vs. the Mag85. Also - as I don't have a light meter there may also be some level improvement in the Mag85 Lux that just isn't easily discernable with my eye or camera, so bear this in mind. Now I know there are a lot of Mag85 owners out there that bought an FM Deep reflector - who has a light meter that can test this??


----------



## Jarski (Aug 31, 2009)

What about ROP? So it should have more throw with this than stock sized, because it has smaller filament than 1185?


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 31, 2009)

I have compared two Mag85 side by side. Both of my Mag85 builds use FiveMega's bi-pin adapter and battery holder. The mods are identical except one has the VLOP Ver2 Deep Reflector and the other has a FiveMega MOP Reflector. I even switched the heads of the two flashlights back and forth to make sure one mod was not more powerful than the other. The beam that the Ver2 Deep Reflector has a hot spot about 20% to 25% the size of the MOP Reflector. When cast at a reasonable close back drop the Ver2 Deep Reflector's small hot spot completely and noticeable walks over the MOP Reflector's beam. You can follow the path of the hot spot thru the MOP's beam if you follow me. There is a water tower I like to bounce my many mod's beam off of to check throw. The Ver2 Deep Reflector worked much better at illuminating said tower at 200-300 yards. I might prefer the MOP Reflector's beam on a target 100-125 yards away but after that the Ver2 Deep Reflector is superior in my observations. I also have the SMO Ver2 Deep Reflector and truthfully it might put up a slightly brighter beam with a few more artifacts but really I can not see much difference between the VLOP and SMO Ver2 Deep Reflector. In closing I would say if you do not have at least one of them get one. I purchased quantity 4 knowing that it might be 2 years if ever available again.

Happy Mods!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2009)

As you asked me, I took these four shots with the same Mag85, aiming at tree trunk. There are some bulbs that have more artifacts than others, especially the bat-wing defect. The 2" deep are not profoundly different in terms of throw/hotspot for a bulb like 1185, but you do get a nicer pattern.

You cannot adequately capture the horizontal bat-wing pattern with most outdoor shots, but you see it on a white wall. When you wave the light around you can see the oblong shape of Mag85 if using a more standard reflector in person. 

Some bulbs get a significant improvement in hotspot with these deep reflectors, but they all have a rounder, better quality beam with almost no artifacts if your bulb is centered. Biggest thing you notice is the side spill pattern with smaller reflector. I don't feel that these shots really capture what I see when moving beam around to see defects.

Shots are with same mag85: 

1) Old FM Deep SMO 2" Deep Reflector
2) New FM Deep-2 SMO
3) New FM Deep-2 LOP
4) Litho MOP #3
5) Gif


----------



## iapyx (Sep 1, 2009)

with 5 black SMO left I pulled the trigger. 
And now the waiting has started 

Thanks for the good review RichS 
And for the beamshots RichS and LuxLuthor.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 1, 2009)

It was what i thought. Outdoors pics do not show some changes. If principal improvement is less side spill so this amount of light is used, if not on hotspot, on corona!

Maybe some pics on white wall could show that. 

Thanks for excellent pics. :twothumbs


----------



## RichS (Sep 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> As you asked me, I took these four shots with the same Mag85, aiming at tree trunk. There are some bulbs that have more artifacts than others, especially the bat-wing defect. The 2" deep are not profoundly different in terms of throw/hotspot for a bulb like 1185, but you do get a nicer pattern.
> 
> You cannot adequately capture the horizontal bat-wing pattern with most outdoor shots, but you see it on a white wall. When you wave the light around you can see the oblong shape of Mag85 if using a more standard reflector in person.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for taking the time to take these shots Lux! The results are very similar to what I saw in my shots. With the Mag85 specifically, although the FM Deep rreflector doesn't seem to produce extra throw, it virtually *eliminates* that unfortunate batwing shape and artifacts you get with the standard more shallow reflector.

In this review I was hoping to provide some real life images to show the beam pattern differences to help people make their decision. Thanks again for the valuable contribution Lux! :thumbsup:


----------



## RichS (Sep 1, 2009)

Dioni said:


> It was what i thought. Outdoors pics do not show some changes. If principal improvement is less side spill so this amount of light is used, if not on hotspot, on corona!
> 
> Maybe some pics on white wall could show that.


 
Ask and ye shall receive - courtesy of fivemega in his 2nd Sales Run thread (http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=142631). I think this shot shows very well how it improves the beamshape:


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anybody tried these with an Seoul or Cree?


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Shots are with same mag85:
> 
> 1) Old FM Deep SMO 2" Deep Reflector
> 2) New FM Deep-2 SMO
> ...


 
LuxLuthor, I think you forgot to include 3) New FM Deep-2 VLOP in your photos. 

What is your impression on the effect that the VLOP has over SMO on incan bulbs in these deeper reflectors? Does it sacrafice a measureable amount of throw, or is it negligible? Is the gain of light in the spill and corona noticeable?


----------



## RichS (Sep 1, 2009)

I took the liberty of creating another animated gif of Lux's beamshots showing the target (tree trunk) cropped close to help distinguish differences in throw:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 1, 2009)

RichS said:


> Ask and ye shall receive - courtesy of fivemega in his 2nd Sales Run thread (http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=142631). I think this shot shows very well how it improves the beamshape:


 
Thanks Rich, this shot shows the beautiful smooth beam with Deep Refletor. Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 1, 2009)

So the old deep SMO and the new deep SMO look about the same to me.
Is that what you see in person, pretty much the same in just a shorter package? Or can the old one throw a tiny bit more? I only have plans to use this for my 6D ROP if that matters at all.

I just got one in red. 
 Sure it's all black but I thought having the red band around the bezel would be a nice accent.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh crap...I know I took a shot with SMO and LOP Ver2, but indeed now I'm discombobulated, and have deleted the original files. I have to do a re-shoot. Let me see if I can find a better target this time. Let me wait for the flashaphobics to go to sleep.


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks, Lux for all the value you add to this forum! I can't wait to see the difference between the vlop and smo. btw, I'm still awake :devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2009)

I decided to start my reflector shootout, but only the first step with 1185 bulb tonight. I'll start a new thread, but this will take me a while.

I'm using one of my original FM lights, namely the 3D 3s3p (9 x 17500) so I have a stable charge capacity output. I should do it with a regulated driver, but this will work as these 3p packs are 3300mAh with at least 45 mins run time, and they just finished charging. Wish me luck.




​


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 2, 2009)

Luck, you don't need. I'll bid you fun:thumbsup:. I always love going outside at night and taking different torches with me to see their various strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2009)

Wheeee....that was fun. The luck was for not having some cop stop by and wonder what in God's name was I doing at 2:30 am. 

I Took about 30 pix that I will post in new separate thread sometime tomorrow...but for the specific issue of FM Deep 2" reflectors, I will post these shots here also. The images below are 500x375, but if you click on them they are the full original 3456 x 2592 size, so you can even see furniture inside this old carriage house if you want. The larger images are about a meg each.

I was hoping this exposure setting would work out right...since I took all 30 photos at same level. I always tried to get the most focussed hot spot possible, and if there was a bat-wing effect, made it show in vertical plane, not horizontally. I tried to put the hot spot above the door.

When I post the other thread, there are about 25 reflectors. Including Litho's (Carley) .38" bores #1==>#7, four of new FM pancake style in multiple bores and textures, two from Modamag MOP (sold at Sandwich Shop), an old FM fixed cam .288" bore-LOP & KD .38" MOP, FM 2.5 Turbo, two FM 3", two Delghi 3", one Modamag 4"

​

​

​

​


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 2, 2009)

Great pics, Lux! Thanks again:twothumbs. From your observation, can you perceive any differences between the two Ver2 deep reflectors? The only difference I can see is that the spill on the grass is brighter with the SMO reflector.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a medium sized gif




​


----------



## RichS (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome shots Lux!! All versions seem to have a nice, intense and uniform hotspot, but the V1 seems to be putting the most light on the target surrounding the hotspot. The V2 seems like it may have a more intense hotspot due to the less bright corona, but it's hard to tell. For some reason, the V2 LOP seems to be putting out a little less lumens overall, although it would seem like the spill area on the ground should be _brighter _with the LOP than it looks in the pic. 

Did you take one with your Litho MOP (or LOP) reflector? It held up great next to the FM Deep reflectors in your other beamshots. I'd love to see how it performed here as a comparison.

Can't wait to see the rest of your reflector shootout!! :huh: 

lovecpf


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 2, 2009)

Well that last set of pics answered all my questions! :thumbsup:

Thank you very very much. By playing with some filters it appears that the V2 smooth has the smallest and brightest hotspot. Sweet


----------



## Dioni (Sep 2, 2009)

The Lux's gifs are great!! Thanks dude.


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 3, 2009)

My 2 LOPs have arrived today, tomorrow I head off for 2 nights camping.

My 2" heads have been put on 2 of my ROPs - I have 4 different ROPs, each on a 2D torch (H & L, 3853 & 3854). Now looking at my 4 Maglite 2D torches I can see which is which: Deep head pointy bulb, deep head round bulb, normal head pointy bulb & normal head round bulb. This makes it much easier to tell which is which!

I was going to take 1 ROP camping for my high powered incan, now with 2 new heads I might make that 2 ROPs. It'll be interesting to see how the ROPs go with their new heads, either should make a good throwy contrast to the floody Zebralight I will be taking.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 3, 2009)

I was swamped all day and night. Still didn't get the reflector thread posted yet. It will be worth waiting for. I'll just start it now.


----------



## BSBG (Sep 3, 2009)

Great work Rich and Lux. 

I have an original 2" SMO and a V2 VLOP. I like the smoother beam of the V2 VLOP, so I ordered 2 more .


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry to have to dig this thread up but has anybody tried the Deep M*g Reflector with the Malkoff dropins?


----------



## Conte (Jul 22, 2014)

doubl0thirteen said:


> Sorry to have to dig this thread up but has anybody tried the Deep M*g Reflector with the Malkoff dropins?



Which dropin, it's pretty much a dedicated incan reflector with a very small opening. 

He does make one that I believe is compatible with the dropin that comes up most in conversation. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?242571-Deep-reflector-16mm-opening


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 22, 2014)

Conte said:


> Which dropin, it's pretty much a dedicated incan reflector with a very small opening.
> 
> He does make one that I believe is compatible with the dropin that comes up most in conversation.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?242571-Deep-reflector-16mm-opening



Its the current 3-6D dropins, I measured the Emitter crown to be around 8-9mm +/- 0.5mm


----------



## Conte (Jul 22, 2014)

You need more than just the crown to poke thru'

I could be wrong but I'm 90% sure it won't work.

I see you ordered the led version. That should work perfect.


----------



## double0thirteen (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Conte,

I hope either way I can use one or the other with the Terralux LED dropins, which ever fits without any further modifications to the reflector.


----------

